# Is Robitussin DM safe?



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Is Robitussin DM safe to give my dog to help relieve his coughing? (Upper Respitory Infection)
If so, how much for a 19 pound dog? I meant to ask my vet this today when I was in there but it completely slipped my mind. He's on antibiotics, but that won't help with the coughing.


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't use it unless first consulting your vet.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I would give your vet a call (if they're open tomorrow) and ask. I will say that I had Biscuit into the vet yesterday for what we thought was kennel cough (turned out to be allergies, oh my adorable allergy dog is lucky she's so cute), and asked about whether there are any over the counter cough suppressants that are safe for dogs. She said no, but that if Biscuit's cough stopped being "productive" she would call in a script for hydrocodone. I do see that the internet says Robitussin DM is okay though, so you should ask your own vet. FWIW, she said if the cough is productive, it's better for the dog to be coughing up that infectious phlegm than to suppress the cough and let it stay in the lungs.

I hope your little guy feels better soon. There is truly nothing more pathetic than a coughing dog.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks hamandeggs. My vet is open tomorrow so I will call and ask. I was just hoping I could give him some relief tonight. Poor thing is hacking his brains out 
It's a non-productive cough at the moment so I figured the Robitussin would be best now instead of later. I'll wait it out for the night though.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hydrocodone? I think that's what they gave me for my broken ankle!? That's some potent stuff...it was for me...from what I remember...LOL 

I wouldn't give your pup anything until you speak to your vet first. And yea....a productive cough is usually good. Get the phlemmies outta there! 

Poor thing.....you and Bentley. I would want to do something as well if Bella were coughing. But better to wait before you give something made for us peoples. If he's on antibiotics it may take a couple/few days to take affect.

I wonder if Mucinex can be used ? - not that I would *ever* suggest or try it!! Just curious.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Hydrocodone? I think that's what they gave me for my broken ankle!? That's some potent stuff...it was for me...from what I remember...LOL


Yes Hydrocodone, aka the narcotic in Vicodin...that is what she said! Opiates are also cough suppressants, so it makes sense, although I don't know that I need a drugged dog around the house. I think they use codeine too.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

[video]http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j4/natishia82/?action=view&current=IMG_0714.mp4[/video]


This CONSTANTLY. Poor guy! I'm pretty sure it's driving us both crazy lol


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend giving any OTC medications before clearing it first with your vet.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

This may be an odd stream of consciousness... BUT... 

In humans, cough syrups haven't actually been proven to work. Hot drinks with honey seem to work as well as cough syrups. I guess it helps sooth and coat the throat. Lemon also helps loosen up congestion. I wonder if you couldn't heat some water, add a bit of honey and lemon, and see if he'll drink it? I'd encourage lots of liquids either way, wet down his food, give him low/no sodium chicken broth, etc... cause liquids help to thin mucous. 

Alternately, the benadryl (diphenhydramine only! not allergy + anything) dose for dogs is 1 mg per pound of dog, and if nothing else, it might make him sleepy enough to get some rest despite the coughing which would help him heal!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... the poor guy!  I hope he feels better in a few days. I know how awful it is when there is nothing you can do for them.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

chipinmom said:


> This CONSTANTLY. Poor guy! I'm pretty sure it's driving us both crazy lol


Awww...poor baby!!  Do you have anything to relax him a little? Sometimes if Bella gets in a panic (like the middle-of-the-night-toilet-fiasco....good Lord), I'll give her a Benedryl. It may help to relax him so he - and you - can get some sleep? But if he's never taken it before, I wouldn't recommend that either.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You could take him in the shower with you or run a humidifier to help relieve his cough. Or even a nebulizer if you know someone who has one. 
Here are some websites with helpful info on what you are looking for 
first one http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogmedicine.html or this one http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1469&aid=1395

You might need to contact your own doctor for a sleep aid. A hacking coughing dog will surely disrupt anybodies sleep pattern.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hambonez said:


> Alternately, the benadryl (diphenhydramine only! not allergy + anything) dose for dogs is 1 mg per pound of dog, and if nothing else, it might make him sleepy enough to get some rest despite the coughing which would help him heal!


LOL - ya beat me to it!


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

"WE" just had a nice hot shower (well.. _I_ had the shower.. he just layed in there and breathed in the steam lol) and he seems to be coughing a _little_ less now. With our schedule, it will still be about 7-8 hours before we go to bed, so I think I will do the shower thing again before we try to sleep.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It seems Lucy is coming down with a cold or Kennel cough this morning. She is sneezing and some stuff is coming out her nose. I just called the vet a few minutes ago and they told me that PLAIN Robitussin ... not the childrens or not the ones with the dm or cm or any of that stuff is ok to give if Lucy begins to cough ... as it is an expectorant. They told me that the dose is 1 and 1/2 cc per 20 pounds of dog weight .... only 3 times a day. But Lucy is on antibiotics also .. which may help some too.

Maybe call and ask if you can do the same thing.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> It seems Lucy is coming down with a cold or Kennel cough this morning. She is sneezing and some stuff is coming out her nose. I just called the vet a few minutes ago and they told me that PLAIN Robitussin ... not the childrens or not the ones with the dm or cm or any of that stuff is ok to give if Lucy begins to cough ... as it is an expectorant. They told me that the dose is 1 and 1/2 cc per 20 pounds of dog weight .... only 3 times a day. But Lucy is on antibiotics also .. which may help some too.
> 
> Maybe call and ask if you can do the same thing.



Sometimes it amazes me how DIFFERENT each vet is lol.

I called my vet this morning and he said Robitussin DM only (which is what I thought). He said it can't have any other ingredients other than Dextromethorphan and Guaifenesin (which are the only two ingredients of DM anyways). 1/2 teaspoon every 6 hours for my 20lb dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gheesh!!! ... I wish they would all get on the same page! Lol! 

Glad you get to give him something at least! Hope he is feeling better in no time at all! 


I will be sure to read the ingredients as I have to buy the regular stuff. I have Robitussin DM in my cupboard! :/


----------

